# Squirrels.



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

How do you feel about squirrels?

I'm in two minds.
They are very destructive in the garden and are known to rob birds nests.

But...............

They are very entertaining and clever buggers.
Nice to photograph too.
Here's one I shot earlier.


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

I love squirrels, as to whether their destructive in a garden i dont know but i know they can destroy your wiring if they get into your house, my aunt had a colony of them in her roof.

Last week i see a albino squirrel twice on 2 seperate occasions, ill try and upload photos later as i was so shocked at what id seen i had to go back for photos:gasp:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww I love them, they have cute bushy tails, whats not to like, they are adorable hehe


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

I find them nice on toast :lol2:


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

carlo69 said:


> I find them nice on toast :lol2:


:lol2:... tbh i wish the grey squirrels would make way for the reds numbers to increase again , imo there much better looking and after all they were here first :whistling2: wasn't there a potion on culing grey squirrel numbers to give native red squirrel a better chance? i could be wrong, im sure i seen it in the countrymans weekly magazine :hmm:


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

knew id seen it somewhere. found this site for those of you who are intrested, : victory:
www.greysquirrelcontrol.co.uk/


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't agree with killing them just for the red squirrels. It's nature that the greys are stronger.


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

My dog killed a pregnant squirrel the other month, extremly quick death. I felt a little bad at first due to her being pregnant but then there are so many of them now and due to the loss of our native reds the sad feeling soon passed and the squirrel was recycled.

Apparently there are many people who cull these greys and sell the meat, this has helped many small populations of red squirrel to return and grow in the north west (cumbria area) I hope that we can carry this on and help them return to areas otherwise taken by greys.


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

darloLee said:


> knew id seen it somewhere. found this site for those of you who are intrested, : victory:
> www.greysquirrelcontrol.co.uk/


That is a very good site.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

So what if we kill all greys, reds reproduce, then prove to not be strong enough to survive against another species. Will we want that dead too? Why can't we give up on the red squirrel? There are other species doing great that people want rid of to save one species. It's daft. It's natural selection that got us here, so why not leave it that way? Greys are stronger and fitter so why get rid of them for something which obviously can't thrive?


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

luke123 said:


> So what if we kill all greys, reds reproduce, then prove to not be strong enough to survive against another species. Will we want that dead too? Why can't we give up on the red squirrel? There are other species doing great that people want rid of to save one species. It's daft. It's natural selection that got us here, so why not leave it that way? Greys are stronger and fitter so why get rid of them for something which obviously can't thrive?



Thing is grey don't really belong here.
They are immigrant imports that have pushed the native to near extinction in this country.

I think they are great creatures but do feel they should be controlled.
There's quite a few 'families' in the back gardens where Clare lives, the only control is the cats. :whistling2:


----------



## seosamh (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm lucky enough to live in a red squirrel area on the south coast of Ireland. We have the grey squirrel in this country as well, though I understand there have been no confirmed reports of the squirrel pox virus. It is spreading but in certain areas they are on the retreat as the native Pine Marten is in recovery mode and it turns out eats loads of the greys as they're bigger and fatter than the red, and whereas the reds hang out on the tops of trees the greys are very much a ground dwelling species, so the pine martens find them easy to catch. 

So folks get campaigning for the pine marten!

On another note the "native" Irish red squirrel isn't native here. Ireland's red squirrels have already become extinct. We have populations of introduced British red squirrels. Of course you'll hear Irish wildlife heads moaning about the evil greys and the lovely native reds but in Ireland's case they're talking rubbish. Our native red might have been like the larger darker form found in Iberia (a lot of our wildlife walked here from Iberia after the connections to (what is now the island of) Britain were flooded. 

Anyway the reds we have are lovely and perhaps form a genetic "Ark" to repopulate England with it's own native red squirrels should that be possible in the future.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

luke123 said:


> I don't agree with killing them just for the red squirrels. It's nature that the greys are stronger.


 isn't nature that we brought them over 

i'm lucky enough to have red squirrels in the area where i stay (saw one last week in fact) and they have been venturing further down nearer the houses more and more lately, the farmer up the road from us shoots any greys he sees and i have nothing against it


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I have nothing against shooting greys. just another feral pest. Reds are prettier also :whistling2:


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

luke123 said:


> So what if we kill all greys, reds reproduce, then prove to not be strong enough to survive against another species. Will we want that dead too? Why can't we give up on the red squirrel? There are other species doing great that people want rid of to save one species. It's daft. It's natural selection that got us here, so why not leave it that way? Greys are stronger and fitter so why get rid of them for something which obviously can't thrive?


Greys are non native!
Let's have a wee look at another piece of the Great British Empire with the same kind of problems: Australia. Does the same apply there? Are we just going to let natural selection do it's thing there as well and be left with nothing more than cats, foxes, rats and cane toads?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

We're non native. We weren't here from the start, we evolved. We are the animals that kill the most wildlife, and we are killing our world, so should we all be killed like the greys?


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

luke123 said:


> I don't agree with killing them just for the red squirrels. It's nature that the greys are stronger.


its not nature that they were brought over from over seas they dont really belong here,native red squrriel numbers were doing fine until greys arrived. i totally agree with culling greys and will start doing my bit towards the fight to bring grey numbers down *goes to get shotgun* :whistling2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

luke123 said:


> We're non native. We weren't here from the start, we evolved. We are the animals that kill the most wildlife, and we are killing our world, so should we all be killed like the greys?


animals evolve and distribute themselves, find new niches etc. yes, but that happens over years - being picked up, shipped, and plonked in a new country by us is not the same

we buggered it up so it's our responsibility to try and fix it rather than sit on our backsides watching the reds become more and more rare with the excuse of "oh it's okay, it's nature..."


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

daftlassieEmma said:


> animals evolve and distribute themselves, find new niches etc. yes, but that happens over years - being picked up, shipped, and plonked in a new country by us is not the same
> 
> we buggered it up so it's our responsibility to try and fix it rather than sit on our backsides watching the reds become more and more rare with the excuse of "oh it's okay, it's nature..."


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: that pretty much says it all IMO :no1:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

daftlassieEmma said:


> animals evolve and distribute themselves, find new niches etc. yes, but that happens over years - being picked up, shipped, and plonked in a new country by us is not the same
> 
> we buggered it up so it's our responsibility to try and fix it rather than sit on our backsides watching the reds become more and more rare with the excuse of "oh it's okay, it's nature..."


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

luke123 said:


> So what if we kill all greys, reds reproduce, then prove to not be strong enough to survive against another species. Will we want that dead too? Why can't we give up on the red squirrel? There are other species doing great that people want rid of to save one species. It's daft. It's natural selection that got us here, so why not leave it that way? Greys are stronger and fitter so why get rid of them for something which obviously can't thrive?


A very simplistic and naive way of looking at the problem of greys!

Its got bog all to do with natural selection as they were introduced by misguided fools!


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> A very simplistic and naive way of looking at the problem of greys!
> 
> Its got bog all to do with natural selection as they were introduced by misguided fools!


Idd I agree


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I have a pair of greys who live in the oak tree in my garden. Native or not i love watching them, they jump up and down on the shed roof threatening the dog when they have babies. Wildlife is wildlife, i bet there are hundreds of species which have been introduced to the country who don't really belong here.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd enjoy watching alligators in my garden?
Kind-of irrelevant really.....


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

How is it irrelevant? The original question was how we feel about them, i answered how i feel about them so it's completely relevant to the question :hmm:

If we eradicated grey squireels would we not be jeopardising animals that have become reliant upon them as food? If grey squirrel was readily available then their predators would have grown in population. This population would then turn to another food source and possible place that under threat or become "vermin" themselves?

For the record this is a non exhaustive list of non-native British species which can now be found living wild

Fallow deer 
Muntjac deer 
Chinese water deer 
Sika Deer 
Brown rat 
Black rat 
Hamster 
Gerbil 
Lesser White-toothed Shrew 
Rabbit 
Hare 
House mouse 
Orkney Vole (Common vole subspecies) 
Edible dormouse 
North American Mink 
Grey squirrel 
Porcupine (crested and Himalayan) 
Red necked wallaby 
Black Tailed Prairie Dog 
Feral cat 
Egyptian goose 
Canada goose 
Bar headed Goose 
Mandarin duck 
Carolina Wood duck 
Red crested pochard 
Ruddy duck 
Muscovy Duck 
Little Owl 
Pheasant species 
French partridge 
Bobwhite quail 
Budgerigar 
Ring necked parakeet 
Monk Parakeet 
European eagle owl 
Ruddy shelduck 
Green lizard 
Common Wall lizard 
Slow worm (introduced to Ireland where it is not native) 
Tesselated snake 
Aesculapian snake 
Red Eared Terrapin or Slider 
European pond terrapin 
Marsh frog 
Pool frog 
Edible frog 
European Tree frog 
American Bullfrog 
Afican Clawed toad 
Midwife toad 
Yellow-bellied toad 
Italian crested newt 
Alpine newt 
Marbled newt 
Cichlid 
Guppy 
Wels catfish 
Zander 
Bitterling 
Common Carp 
Goldfish 
Orfe 
Rainbow trout 
Brook trout 
Top mouth gudgeon 
Harlequinn ladybird 
Lily beetle 
Rosemary beetle 
oak processionary moth 
horse chestnut leaf miner (moth) 
Stick insects 
Termites (wiped out, but may return) 
False black widow 
wasp spider 
Mitten crabs 
American + Turkish crayfish 
Japenese skeleton shrimp 
Bloody red shrimp 
New Zealand/Australian flatworm 
Slipper limpet 
New Zealand mud snail 
Zebra Mussel 
Leathery sea squirt 
Colonial sea squirt 
Freshwater jellyfish 


Now by my reckoning, if all of these were to be wiped out of our wildlife populations then our entire ecosystem would be in serious trouble!


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> we buggered it up so it's our responsibility to try and fix it rather than sit on our backsides watching the reds become more and more rare with the excuse of "oh it's okay, it's nature..."


Agreed in general, however, we are a bit late. if we had controled them when they were first introduced then it would have been a worth while cause, but people just sat back and said "oh look, I have a funny looking squirrel in my garden, isn't that great, lets feed it" (just like everyone is doing at the moment with ring neck parrakeets) by the time the novelty wore off and people realised that they were becoming a problem it was too late to do much about it. 

Fact is, greys are not going anywhere, no amount of culls is going to wipe them out now, and the reds only survive in isolated populations, and are not likely to re-populate the entire country now. (much of their prefered habitat, pine forrest, is also gone, greys will live anywhere with trees) 

yes we screwed it up in the first place, and it would be great to put it right, but its now a bit beond fixing, so we might as well accept that at least we still have a squirrel, just a diferent species than we started with. (usualy in this situation the native species is just wiped out and not replaced by anything at all.) I don't disagree with culling a non native species if it is productive, I just think it is a bit pointless with grey squirrels now. We should be focusing on something that we actuly have a chance of fixing (like ring necks) before it gets out of control.

also, people go on about how destructive greys are, stripping bark, raiding birds nests etc. they seem to forget that before the greys were here, the reds were shot as pests for exactly the same reasons.

to answer the original question, as an animal, no politics attached, I like them. I have worked with them close hand on numorus ocasiones (hand reared 3 last year) and they are extremly intresting, entertaining animals.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

luke123 said:


> We're non native. We weren't here from the start, we evolved. We are the animals that kill the most wildlife, and we are killing our world, so should we all be killed like the greys?


Now your getting it! :2thumb:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

corvid2e1 said:


> Agreed in general, however, we are a bit late. if we had controled them when they were first introduced then it would have been a worth while cause, but people just sat back and said "oh look, I have a funny looking squirrel in my garden, isn't that great, lets feed it" (just like everyone is doing at the moment with ring neck parrakeets) by the time the novelty wore off and people realised that they were becoming a problem it was too late to do much about it.
> 
> Fact is, greys are not going anywhere, no amount of culls is going to wipe them out now, and the reds only survive in isolated populations, and are not likely to re-populate the entire country now. (much of their prefered habitat, pine forrest, is also gone, greys will live anywhere with trees)
> 
> ...


What happened to them?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

grey squirrels are very rare to see here outside of city parks...

everything's gunning for them... very rare in the forest...


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

That'd be a Grey Squirrell.

One of our mates from across the pond.....But these ain't welcome as far as I am concerned. :bash:

They push our cute, smaller and indigionous red spuirrells out to a critical level, they eat their food, and are much more dominant for habitat, which inturn, pushes our cute little Reds out! :bash:

I say get the BBQ's out, I've always wanted to try BBQed Grey Squirrell......


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

luke123 said:


> So what if we kill all greys, reds reproduce, then prove to not be strong enough to survive against another species. Will we want that dead too? Why can't we give up on the red squirrel? There are other species doing great that people want rid of to save one species. It's daft. It's natural selection that got us here, so why not leave it that way? Greys are stronger and fitter so why get rid of them for something which obviously can't thrive?


It's people that think like you, who cause these problems. It's got :censor: all to do with 'Natural Selection', it is about idiotic human beings not having a care in the world for other wildlife, by introducing foreign creatures.



daftlassieEmma said:


> animals evolve and distribute themselves, find new niches etc. yes, but that happens over years - being picked up, shipped, and plonked in a new country by us is not the same
> 
> we buggered it up so it's our responsibility to try and fix it rather than sit on our backsides watching the reds become more and more rare with the excuse of "oh it's okay, it's nature..."


Spot on! :2thumb:


----------



## seosamh (Sep 17, 2009)

Another perspective:

Yankee tree rats, you’re Brits now - Times Online


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Rabbits, hares and house mice aren't native either. Lets wipe them out too and watch the british predators starve to death. The foxes, birds of prey etc would all suffer.
Grey squirrels may not have supposed to have been here, but they are, and they are now a part of our food chain. Taking all of the non-native animals out of our countryside would now have a major impact on our ecosystem as a whole. There's nothing we can do to change it so we may as well accept it.

I'm not saying it's right to introduce new species, it isn't. But removing the imports we currently have would create more problems now.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ferret1959 said:


> What happened to them?


They were rehabilitated and released. before everyone jumps on me for that, saying it illegal, if you check the law it is illegal to release a non indigionus species *without a licence*. such licences are not given to the rehabers, there are no licenced squirrel releasers, but assigned to the individual animals. a new aplication has to be made each time you want to release an animal, or group of animals. as long as you are planing to release greys in the area they came from, and not an area still inhabited by reds you can usualy get the licence.


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

seosamh said:


> Another perspective:
> 
> Yankee tree rats, you’re Brits now - Times Online


"introduced to Britain in 1828, it has spread across most of the country, driving out the smaller red squirrel and possibly damaging wild bird populations by eating their eggs. The researchers argue, however, that in many areas the animal is now part of Britain?s wildlife and it would be difficult to get the public support and money needed for eradication. But they say that the animals must still be heavily controlled in areas such as Scotland, where the red squirrel still survives." 

the red squirrel would still surive all over britain if the grays weren't brought over. so now there accepting there here to stay and could be reclassified as natives :bash: if thats the case the laws would have to be changed on controlling/culling greys in england righ?? as they would officially be a "native" species this in turn would allow numbers to rise even more possibly killing more birds and taking over whats left of red squirrels territory :crazy:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

darloLee said:


> "introduced to Britain in 1828, it has spread across most of the country, driving out the smaller red squirrel and possibly damaging wild bird populations by eating their eggs. The researchers argue, however, that in many areas the animal is now part of Britain?s wildlife and it would be difficult to get the public support and money needed for eradication. But they say that the animals must still be heavily controlled in areas such as Scotland, where the red squirrel still survives."
> 
> the red squirrel would still surive all over britain if the grays weren't brought over. so now there accepting there here to stay and could be reclassified as natives :bash: if thats the case the laws would have to be changed on controlling/culling greys in england righ?? as they would officially be a "native" species this in turn would allow numbers to rise even more possibly killing more birds and taking over whats left of red squirrels territory :crazy:


 
You got it in a nutshell. No need to argue there, I agree with that. : victory: - It should be controlled. They ain't native, and never will be. :bash:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Surely we should be trying to captive breed reds in huge numbers for release and killing as many greys as we can?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

darloLee said:


> "introduced to Britain in 1828, it has spread across most of the country, driving out the smaller red squirrel and possibly damaging wild bird populations by eating their eggs. The researchers argue, however, that in many areas the animal is now part of Britain?s wildlife and it would be difficult to get the public support and money needed for eradication. But they say that the animals must still be heavily controlled in areas such as Scotland, where the red squirrel still survives."
> 
> the red squirrel would still surive all over britain if the grays weren't brought over. so now there accepting there here to stay and could be reclassified as natives :bash: if thats the case the laws would have to be changed on controlling/culling greys in england righ?? as they would officially be a "native" species this in turn would allow numbers to rise even more possibly killing more birds and taking over whats left of red squirrels territory :crazy:


yes, of course the reds would be much more common today if the greys had not been introduced. (habitat loss would still have been a factor but they would be much more common than they are now.) however, the greys were brought over, thats already been done. what could have been if... is irelevent. reclasification would posably entitel them to a certan amount of protection, however they would still be classed as pests, just as foxes, stoats, weasels, corvids and wood pigeons are, all of which are native, so it would still be legal to shoot, trap etc. their impact on birds is no greater than the red's impact where they are still common, so in your "what could have been if..." scenario, this situation would be no different. it did state in the artical, and I am sure no one would sugest otherwise, that where the reds do still have a stronghold, the greys would continue to be aggresivly controled.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

bobby said:


> Surely we should be trying to captive breed reds in huge numbers for release and killing as many greys as we can?


 
If it were that easy, then, we wouldn't have problems with introduced species.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

corvid2e1 said:


> Agreed in general, however, we are a bit late. if we had controled them when they were first introduced then it would have been a worth while cause, but people just sat back and said "oh look, I have a funny looking squirrel in my garden, isn't that great, lets feed it" (just like everyone is doing at the moment with ring neck parrakeets) by the time the novelty wore off and people realised that they were becoming a problem it was too late to do much about it.
> 
> Fact is, greys are not going anywhere, no amount of culls is going to wipe them out now, and the reds only survive in isolated populations, and are not likely to re-populate the entire country now. (much of their prefered habitat, pine forrest, is also gone, greys will live anywhere with trees)
> 
> ...





corvid2e1 said:


> They were rehabilitated and released. before everyone jumps on me for that, saying it illegal, if you check the law it is illegal to release a non indigionus species *without a licence*. such licences are not given to the rehabers, there are no licenced squirrel releasers, but assigned to the individual animals. a new aplication has to be made each time you want to release an animal, or group of animals. as long as you are planing to release greys in the area they came from, and not an area still inhabited by reds you can usualy get the licence.





corvid2e1 said:


> yes, of course the reds would be much more common today if the greys had not been introduced. (habitat loss would still have been a factor but they would be much more common than they are now.) however, the greys were brought over, thats already been done. what could have been if... is irelevent. reclasification would posably entitel them to a certan amount of protection, however they would still be classed as pests, just as foxes, stoats, weasels, corvids and wood pigeons are, all of which are native, so it would still be legal to shoot, trap etc. their impact on birds is no greater than the red's impact where they are still common, so in your "what could have been if..." scenario, this situation would be no different. it did state in the artical, and I am sure no one would sugest otherwise, that where the reds do still have a stronghold, the greys would continue to be aggresivly controled.


 
YOU are my kind of person:notworthy:


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

luke123 said:


> So what if we kill all greys, reds reproduce, then prove to not be strong enough to survive against another species. Will we want that dead too? Why can't we give up on the red squirrel? There are other species doing great that people want rid of to save one species. It's daft. It's natural selection that got us here, so why not leave it that way? Greys are stronger and fitter so why get rid of them for something which obviously can't thrive?


 
well said. we had a baby one 2years ago an now he lives in a nature reseve becouse he can't go in to the wild has if there traped in any way thats where thay have to go or be pts i think that is :censor:.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm lucky enough to live in a red squirrel area, but even though I spend a lot of time walking in the forests you can still easily go a year without seeing one. They are very timid creatures. Such a contrast to the bold greys we had in Sheffield stealing the bird food and dive-bombing cats.

In principal I am in favour of erradicating non-native species which pose a threat to our native wildlife. I hate the idea of culling, but I can appreciate that when we're talking large numbers methods like neutering are out of the question.

In this case though I really think it's too late. Even if every grey in England was destroyed we would never see reds populating the built-up areas that greys have made their own. Their natures and adaptability are just not comparable.

I think the current policy is the only way forward. Aggressively protect the remaining red habitats - and there is a lot of time and money goes into this, particularly where I am, as it's the border between the two.

I hate to see any animal destroyed, but even so if I saw a grey here I would report the sighting. I don't consider greys vermin, I don't see any animal as vermin, but the protection of the reds here is just too important.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I see Grey Squirrels all the time. I do admit they're lovely creatures, but, they don't belong here.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

On the Isle Of Wight we have loads of Red Squirrels. They're so pretty.
I remember a Grey stowed away on the ferry from the 'mainland' a few years ago. The Island was up in arms.
I might go take some pics of the red squirrels some day soon. There's a copse just up the road from me that's teeming with them.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> On the Isle Of Wight we have loads of Red Squirrels. They're so pretty.
> I remember a Grey stowed away on the ferry from the 'mainland' a few years ago. The Island was up in arms.
> I might go take some pics of the red squirrels some day soon. There's a copse just up the road from me that's teeming with them.


 
Yes, It seems that the Isle of Wight is one the few places that hasn't been so badly effected........yet.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ViperLover said:


> Yes, It seems that the Isle of Wight is one the few places that hasn't been so badly effected........yet.


Give 'em time.....


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

bobby said:


> Give 'em time.....


 
Thats what I'm sayin' mate.......It's only a matter of time.......Unfortunately.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ViperLover said:


> Thats what I'm sayin' mate.......It's only a matter of time.......Unfortunately.


I know, was agreein' :2thumb:

They are very adaptable, got to give them that


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

bobby said:


> I know, was agreein' :2thumb:
> 
> They are very adaptable, got to give them that


 
Yep they are. Apparently they're rare in the US. Common as mud over here!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Aye. When they learn to snorkel and swim long distances... 

I think the reds are pretty safe isolated over here.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Aye. When they learn to snorkel and swim long distances...
> 
> I think the reds are pretty safe isolated over here.


 
Not even that.....All it takes is a pregnant female to make it on one of the Ferry's, and get off the other side. As rare as it may seem, it happens, and has happened in the past.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ViperLover said:


> Not even that.....All it takes is a pregnant female to make it on one of the Ferry's, and get off the other side. As rare as it may seem, it happens, and has happened in the past.


Bet there's one or two there all ready....


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

bobby said:


> Bet there's one or two there all ready....


 
Wouldn't suprise me to be honest mate. They breed like rabbits.....It wouldn't take long. The Isle of Wight is very small, you could walk from one side to the other in a day!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Did someone say Squirrels!?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Aww, they are much cuter :blush:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Did someone say Squirrels!?
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Absolutely adorable! :flrt:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ViperLover said:


> Absolutely adorable! :flrt:


As snake food goes they are pretty cute :whistling2:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

bobby said:


> As snake food goes they are pretty cute :whistling2:


 
Mwuahahahahaha! 

I don't think Adders could manage a Red that size!


----------

